# Fishin Impossible



## mtnman (Jan 26, 2008)

well fishing is nearly impossible right now cause of the river being frozen over except for the middle but i seen today that a couple spots might be able to be fished. it will be tough with the ice but i guess if i wanna fish right now im gonna have to work for it! its suppose to warm up the beginning of next week so maybe the river will thaw out a little. only time will tell. here is some frozen river pics from below my house.


----------



## SMDave (Jan 26, 2008)

You're brave... That's all I'm saying :shock:


----------



## mtnman (Jan 26, 2008)

Not brave. STUPID!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 26, 2008)

You know you're hardcore if you even think about fishing in those conditions. Nice pictures


----------



## slim357 (Jan 26, 2008)

How thick is the ice, id prob throw some rocks at it with the hopes of breakin it up, who am i kidding i actually would prob just stay home, nice pics and good luck with however you decided to try and fish.


----------



## little anth (Jan 26, 2008)

dude be careful out there i dont recomend going on the ice at all because it looks kinda thin. be careful man :wink:


----------



## mtnman (Jan 27, 2008)

im not planning on going out on the ice. its way to thin. there is some shore line that broke up and its open water. im hoping to try and get out for a little while tomorrow.


----------



## SMDave (Jan 27, 2008)

mtnman said:


> im not planning on going out on the ice. its way to thin. there is some shore line that broke up and its open water. im hoping to try and get out for a little while tomorrow.


Alright dude but don't come running to us complaining how your pair turned into raisins :roll: . Lol just kidding, have fun out there, good luck, and know that you'll always have more guts than me going out there.  :shock:


----------



## little anth (Jan 27, 2008)

ok dude just makin sure u dident plan on ice fishing it it looked way to thin i know someone who did that and almost died


----------

